# Καναρίνια > Ασθένειες -Τραυματισμοί στα Καναρίνια >  SOS! ραγδαία απώλεια φτερώματος γύρω απο ράμφος, μάτια και κεφάλι σε καναρίνια

## XeniaG

Καλησπερα σας!
Πριν απο 20 ημερες σε εξωτερικη κλουβα πτησεως στην οποια εκτρεφω καναρινια , εμφανιστηκαν σημαδια ραγδαιας / κολλητικης απωλειας φτερωματος γυρω απο το ραμφος , τα ματια και στο κεφαλι.
Η αρχη εγινε με την καναρα (πρασινοκιτρινη , 4 ετων , της οποιας ανεβαζω φωτογραφια)να εμφανιζει απωλεια φτερωματος γυρω απο τα ματια της ,
και στην συνεχεια , πολυ γρηγορα, ενα-ενα τα καναρινια μου ακολουθησαν.
Οπως και ο λευκος καναρος της φωτογραφιας ο οποιος εχει χασει φτερωμα γυρω απο το ραμφος και αρχιζει πλεον το ακρος της απογυμνωμενης περιοχης να πληγιαζει.
Η κατασταση επιδεινωνεται ραγδαια ,με αποτελεσμα ενα απο τα καναρινια μου εχει μεινει σχεδον καραφλο και σιγουρα δεν οφειλεται απο τσιμπημα καποιου αλλου καναρινιου.
Χορηγησα απο την αρχη , αμεσα nystamysyn για μια εβδομαδα και εν συνεχεια μετα απο παυση μιας ημερας χορηγω μηλοξυδο στο νερο και σε μπανιερες οπου κανουν μπανιο αλλα μεχρι ωρας δυστυχως δεν βλεπω καποια βελτιωση.
Τα καναρινια μου ειναι παρολα αυτα , ευδιαθετα , κελαιδανε , ζευγαρωνουν ενω εχουν αρχισει και κλωσανε και αυγα.
Η καρινα τους, τα ποδια και το στομα τους εχουν ελεχθει και δεν φερουν καποιο σημαδι!
Απο θεμα υγιεινης ακολουθω αυστηρους κανονες απολυμαινοντας τακτικοτατα πατηθρες , ταιστρες και την κλουβα ολοκληρη στο συνολο της .
Τι αλλο θα μπορουσα να κανω?
θα μπορουσε να ειναι κατι αλλο περαν απο μηκυτες ?

Ευχαριστω πολυ εκ των προτερων !

[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]
[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

καποιο μικροβιο στις πατηθρες ή στα σκευη φαγητου ή σε κατι αλλο που ισως εχεις βαλει τελευταια και μετα απωλεια λογω τριβης απο τη φαγουρα 

ή 

αν διογκωνονται σταδιακα τα ματια τους απο κατω ή απο πανω ,ισως τριχομοναδα αλλα θα ειχε σημαδια μεσα στο στομα ... ιχνη λευκων ή λευκοκιτρινων σημαδιων ή σωματιδιων 

Κοιτα τα στοματα και τα ξαναλεμε 

Αν ειναι καθαρα ,τοτε πας σε vibramycin απο φαρμακειο στο νερο και αλοιφη tobrex απο φαρμακειο 


το πιο σωστο απο ολα ομως ειναι να πας σε πτηνιατρο εμπειρο ,ειδικα αν εχεις θεμα με επεκταση σε ολο το κοπαδι 

Μυκητες candida που ισως λογω αντιδραση του οργανισμου (αν υπηρχαν εσωτερικα ) να οδηγουσαν σε πτεροροια ,δεν γινεται να εμφανιστηκαν μαζικα σε ολα ξαφνικα

----------


## XeniaG

καλημέρα και πάλι! 
τα καναρίνια μου μετά απο την πρώτη επικοινωνία μας άρχισαν να δείχνουν καλύτερα και να εμφανίζουν κάποια καρφάκια χωρίς να τους χορηγήσω κάτι παραπάνω. Πριν 10 μέρες το ένα απο αυτά, και ο μοναδικός που είχε απώλεια φτερώματος στο κεφάλι και όχι γύρω απο το ράμφος και τα μάτια, άρχισε να μην δείχνει καλά. Ήταν φουσκωμένος, είχε λίγη αστάθεια και έκανε θορύβους σπασίματος σπόρων και κάτι σαν φτέρνισμα. τον χώρισα απο τα υπόλοιπα και ξεκίνησα σε όλα και σε αυτόν θεραπεία με acaricin γιατί παρατήρησα ίδιο ήχο και σε κάποια απο τα άλλα. όλες αυτές τις μέρες ο κάναρος έτρωγε μόνο αυγό και δεν πλησιάζει καθόλου τους σπόρους. Πριν 3 μέρες παρατήρησα το μάτι του λίγο φουσκωμένο και απο τη μία μέρα στην άλλη το μάτι του έγινε πολύ χάλια. Απο χθες του έβαλα αλοιφή  tobradex και σήμερα είναι λιγάκι καλύτερα. Ανεβάζω και φωτογραφίες απο το κεφαλάκι του και τη κοιλιά του. Στο στόμα του δεν βλέπω κάτι μέσα αλλά δεν μπορώ να δω και καλά γιατί δεν με αφήνει. Ωστόσο παρατηρώ και στα άλλα στη κλούβα πως η απώλεια φτερώματος γύρω απο το ράμφος έχει πάλι αρχίσει. Τι μπορώ να κάνω? μένω επαρχία και εδώ δεν υπάρχει πτηνίατρος. Ο κτηνίατρος που πήγα δεν είχε ιδέα τι μπορεί να συμβαίνει....[IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG][IMG][/IMG]

----------


## jk21

να του ανοιξεις το στομα και να κοιταξεις για λευκοκιτρινα στιγματα 

αν ειναι καθαρο ,ισως ξεκινησεις με vibramycine σιροπι στο νερο και dexamytrex αλοιφη μεσα  στο ματι  λεπτη στρωση για μια εβδομαδα ( ή αντιστοιχη με γενταμυκινη και δεξαμεθαζονη απο φαρμακειο ) 

αν εχει λευκο σημαδακι να βγαλεις φωτο ,γιατι ισως ειναι τριχομοναδα και θελει αλλο σιροπι 

κανει σαν να προσπαθει να φτυσει κατι ; 


..... ποτε θα πεισω τον κοσμο οτι δεν υπαρχουν παντου ακαρεα;

----------


## XeniaG

κοίταξα το στόμα του και δεν βλέπω κάτι..όσο τουλάχιστον μπορώ να δω και με αφήνει. Πλέον οχι δεν κάνει σαν να θέλει να φτύσει κάτι..αυτό το έκανε πριν 1 εβδομάδα πολύ έντονα(και εγώ το χαρακτηρίζω ως φτέρνισμα γιατί κάνει αυτό το χαρακτηριστικό ¨φσου φσου¨ ενώ τινάζει το κεφαλάκι του) μαζί με αυτό τον ήχο του σπασίματος σπόρων. Γι'αυτό και έδωσα acaricin και πίστευα πως είναι ακάρεα γιατί σταμάτησε να το κάνει μετά τη θεραπεία με το φάρμακο. Οπότε τώρα να του δώσω vibramycine και dexamytrex και σε τι αναλογία η αντιβίωση; Στα υπόλοιπα που χάνουν φτέρωμα γύρω απο ράμφος και μάτια χορηγώ το ίδιο; 
Ευχαριστώ πολύ για το ενδιαφέρον!

----------


## jk21

για την αλοιφη σου ειπα πως και για ποσο διαστημα 

vibramycine οσο θα σου πω με πμ .Πινει νερο μονο του; 

πηγαινε και παρε chevicol chevita απο κτηνιατρικα ή trichomonex ή flagyl σιροπι απο φαρμακειο στα λιγοτερα mg ανα ml που εχει 

δεν πρηζουν ματια τα ακαρεα .. φοβαμαι τριχομοναδα τουλαχιστον σε αυτο , που προχωρα πισω απο αυτια και ματι 

στα αλλα αν τα βλεπεις να τριβονται και εχουν ιδια συμπτωματα οπως κινηση να φτυσουν κατι ,μαλλο  θα δωσεις τα ιδια ,αν δεν εχεις τη δυνατοτητα ή την προθεση να πας πτηνιατρο 

δεν μπορω να ειμαι σιγουρος οτι ειναι τριχομοναδα αλλα δεν ειναι ευκολο να ρισκαρεις να περιμενεις αν δεν πας σε γιατρο αμεσα

----------


## XeniaG

ναι νερό πίνει μόνο του. Οπότε περιμένω πμ για τη δοσολογία σε vibramycine και flagyl

----------


## jk21

για vibramcycin σου στειλα .Για τα αλλα εξαρταται πιο θα παρεις

----------


## XeniaG

το flagyl μου είναι πολύ πιο εύκολο να το βρω απο όλα τα άλλα. Το δίνω μαζί με το vibramycine ή μετά; και σε τι αναλογία;

----------


## jk21

ΞΕΝΙΑ ενω ο galinos αναφερει αυτο το σκευασμα  http://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/main.../18149#content  των 200 mg ανα 5 ml  ,συχνα μου αναφερουν μελη και για αλλο και θελω πρωτα να το παρεις ,για να σου στειλω δοσολογια αναλογα τα mg και την σωστη δοση 

Μαζι με το vibramycine αλλα το flagyl στο αρρωστο τουλαχιστον στο στομα απευθειας

----------


## HarrisC

Δημητρη ,ας δωσουμε 4 +4 .Τεσσερεις μερες vibramycin γιατι φοβαμαι οτι η βλαβη στο ματι ειναι μολυσμενη για τα καλα και τεσσερεις μερες flagyl αμεσως μετα, και βλεπουμε πως θα παει.

----------


## jk21

Χαρη ειναι δεδομενο οτι στο ματι υπαρχει μικροβιακη λοιμωξη και για αυτο δεν αναιρεσα τη χορηγηση vibramycine ,αλλα αν υπαρχει τριχομοναδα ,πιστευεις οτι μπορει να περιμενει; 

ο λογος καθυστερησης ισως ηταν αντενδειξη κοινης χρησης των δυο φαρμακων .Ξερεις κατι σχετικο; το flagyl εκτος απο αντιπρωτοζωικες ιδιοτητες , ξερω οτι το χορηγουν σαν αντιβιωση εξειδικευμενη για αναεροβια μικροβια σε συνδιασμο με αλλη για αεροβια σε νοσοκομεια .Με δοξυκυκλινη εχει θεμα; 

επισης 4 μερες δεν νομιζω να αρκουν .η τριχομοναδα τουλαχιστον ,αν υπαρχει ,θελει 7ημερο σιγουρα (ισως και λιγο περισσοτερο )

----------


## XeniaG

Έχεις δίκιο, εγώ βρήκα των 125mg/5ml...

----------


## HarrisC

Oχι ,τα δυο αντιβιοτικα δεν αλληλεπιδρoυν μεταξυ τους .Δεν εχει παρατηρηθει τουλαχιστον μεχρι τωρα.Ηθελα πρωτα να βλεπαμε αν υποχωρησει η φλεγμονη στο ματι με σκετο vibramycin .Λογω ομως της κρισιμοτητας της καταστασης ,μαλλον δε θαταν συνετο να περιμενουμε το ενα και μετα το αλλο.Και τα δυο λοιπον.

----------


## jk21

Ξενια σου εστειλα δοσολογια και για φλατζιλ αλλα αν θες να ρισκαρεις ,καθυστερησε δυο μερες μην δεις μικρη εστω  βελτιωση μονο με βιμπραμισιν .Αν ομως δεις επιδεινωση ,ξεκινα αμεσα και κεινο

και στα αλλα ειδικα αν τα βλεπεις να τριβουν το κεφαλι στην πατηθρα ή κανουν σαν να θελουν να φτυσουν ,δωσε την ιδια αγωγη

----------


## XeniaG

Ευχαριστώ πολύ για τις οδηγίες! Ξεκίνησα ήδη και τα δύο μαζί γιατί το πουλί είναι πολύ άσχημα και πολύ αδυνατισμένο.. Την αλοιφή την dexamytrex δεν την βρήκα γιατί υπάρχει έλλειψη. Όμως μου είπαν πως η tobradex είναι ακριβώς ίδια οπότε συνεχίζω με αυτήν. Θα σας ενημερώνω για την πρόοδο μας!

----------


## jk21

δεν ειναι γενταμικινη η δραστικη της ουσια ,αλλα τομπραμικινη .Στην κορτιζονη ταιριαζουν ... δεξαμεθαζονη 

αυτη ειναι με γενταμυκινη σαν την δεξαμυτρεξ

http://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/main...ntadex#content


δωσε ομως εστω tobradex εκτος αν ο Χαρης ,ειναι της γνωμης να ψαξεις την αλλη

----------


## HarrisC

As βαλει οτι κρεμουλα βρηκε οπως tobradex.Να μαστε σιγουροι οτι το πουλακι πινει νερο ,αν δεν δινουμε εμεις στο στομα.Συγνωμη που αργησα να απαντησω.Ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα

----------


## XeniaG

Κλείσαμε ένα 24ωρο θεραπείας και είμαστε καλύτερα! Στέκεται καλύτερα, και το ματάκι έχει ανοίξει λίγο. Τρώει, αυγοτροφή μόνο βέβαια - τα σπόρια δεν τα πλησιάζει, την οποία την ραντίζω για τα καλά με το μείγμα αντιβιώσεων αλλά πίνει και νεράκι κανονικότατα. Σήμερα χορήγησα και στα υπόλοιπα,που έχουν τη πτώση φτερώματος στο κεφάλι, τις αντιβιώσεις.. να δούμε πως θα πάμε.. Ευχαριστώ και θα σας ενημερώνω!

----------


## HarrisC

Βεβαια.Αφου ζει στον ιδιο χωρο με αλλα πουλια ,πρεπει να πινουν και εκεινα και μη ξεχνας σχολαστικη αλλαγη υποστρωματος και καθαρισμα πατηθρες ,να μην διαχεονται τα μικροβια και αρρωστησει ολος ο πληθυσμος

----------


## XeniaG

Καλησπερα σας!
Αυριο κλεινουμε ενα 7ημερο θεραπειας με vibramycin και flagyl αντιβοιωση στο νερο και την αλοιφη tobradex στο ματι.
Παρ'ολα αυτα δεν βλεπω ιδιαιτερη βελτιωση ( το ματι του ειναι ακομα πολυ πρισμενο και η καραφλα στο κεφαλι εχει επεκταθει μεχρι και τον σβερκο ) - Βεβαια το πουλι εχει ξεφουσκωσει και σαν διαθεση δειχνει καλυτερα .
Δεν θα επρεπε το ματι του μεχρι ωρας να ειχε ξεπριστει?Τι να κανω?Να συνεχισω με την αλοιφη?

Ευχαριστω πολυ εκ των προτερων!

----------


## jk21

μαλλον ξεπεραστηκε η εσωτερικη αιτια ,αλλα στο ματι τα φαρμακα δεν πιανουν το δευτερογενες μικροβιο

Αν θες δοκιμασε αλοιφη dexamytrex  http://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/main...s/1312#content


ή αυτες τις σταγονες norocin 

http://www.galinos.gr/web/drugs/main...s/8231#content

αλλα δεν ξερω αν στις δινουν φαρμακειο γιατι ειναι κινολονη και ισως θελει συνταγη γιατρου (ειναι ομως οτι ισχυροτερο σε οφθαλμικο θεωρητικα )

----------


## antoninio

...καλησπερα...η συγκεκριμενη παθηση ειναι μεταδοτικη μονο εαν τα πουλια ειναι στο ιδιο κλουβι και μοιραζονται πατηθρες,ταιστρες η μπορει να μεταδοθει και αν τα κλουβια ειναι διπλα διπλα..δηλαδη μεσω αερος..???????

----------


## jk21

Αντωνη αν μιλαμε για την μολυνση στο ματι ,ειναι δευτερογενης λοιμωξη απο e coli ή σταφυλοκοκκο ή κατι σχετικο απο την τριβη του ματιου σε μολυσμενη πατηθρα (λογω της εσωτερικης φαγουρας ) και αυτα υπαρχουν παντου στη φυση 

Αν μιλαμε για το εσωτερικο προβλημα ,μπορει να ειναι απλα ενα μικροβιο του αναπνευστικου ,που εφερε φλεγμονη σε ρουθουνια και ματια (οπως συμβαινει και σε μας αν ειμαστε κρυωμενοι αρκετα ) και ειχε σαν δευτερογενες συνεπακολουθο λογω τριβης τηνεξωτερικη μολυνση ή να ειναι τριχομοναδα 

Μικροβιακη λοιμωξη μπορει να υπαρξει απλα λογω εξασθενημενου ανοσοποιητικου ειτε απο εσωτερικα υπαρχοντα μικροβια που αυξανονται και μετατρεπονται σε παθογονα ή απο εξωτερικο μικροβιο .Το δευτερο ,ναι μεταδιδεται με τον αερα 


η τριχομοναδα επισης μπορει να μεταφερθει σε ολο το εκτροφειο .Ομως περα απο τις κινησεις να προσπαθει να φτυσει κατι (που δειχνουν αλλα δεν αποδικνυουν υπαρξη ,αφου υπαρχει και σε αλλα προβληματα ,ομως στην τριχομοναδα ειναι εντονο ) δεν υπαρχει σαφης αποδειξη για τριχομοναδα (ορατη )

----------


## antoninio

> Αντωνη αν μιλαμε για την μολυνση στο ματι ,ειναι δευτερογενης λοιμωξη απο e coli ή σταφυλοκοκκο ή κατι σχετικο απο την τριβη του ματιου σε μολυσμενη πατηθρα (λογω της εσωτερικης φαγουρας ) και αυτα υπαρχουν παντου στη φυση 
> 
> Αν μιλαμε για το εσωτερικο προβλημα ,μπορει να ειναι απλα ενα μικροβιο του αναπνευστικου ,που εφερε φλεγμονη σε ρουθουνια και ματια (οπως συμβαινει και σε μας αν ειμαστε κρυωμενοι αρκετα ) και ειχε σαν δευτερογενες συνεπακολουθο λογω τριβης τηνεξωτερικη μολυνση ή να ειναι τριχομοναδα


ευχαριστω για την ενημερωση Δημητρη..αντιμετωπισα μια τετοια κατασταση σε καναρινι που ειχε φυγει το πτερωμα απο γυρω γυρω το ραμφος και τα ματι...αλλα.............καθε πρωι που ξυπνουσε δεν μπορουσε να ανοιξει τα ματια της...εβαζα φυσιολογικο ορο και ανοιγαν...σκεφτηκα την μολυνση απο την πατηθρα αλλα μετα απο 2 μερες πηγε και σε μια αλλη καναρα το ιδιο προβλημα ...τα ειχα σε διαφορετικα κλουβια......

----------


## jk21

αν τα πουλια δεν εχουν μικρα και συνεχιζει το προβλημα ,να δωσεις vibramycin απο φαρμακειο (ετσι οπως το περιγραφεις αν κλεινει το ματι ,θελει αγωγη )


αν εχουν μωρα ,χωρις να ειναι το πιο δραστικο ,δωσε amoxil διασπειρομενα δισκια 

Αναλογα αν και τι θα δωσεις ,μου λες να σου στειλω δοσολογιες 

Εχεις ηδη καποια αλλη αντιβιωση; Ριξε και μια ματια εντος στοματος για καλο και κακο

----------


## antoninio

Εχω ξεκινήσει τομπρεξ και τώρα πλεον δεν έχει κατι το ματακι της..απλα ανησυχω μήπως είναι μεταδοτικό.. Η μηπως ξανακυλησει..δεν εχει μωρα..εννοειτε οτι κάνω απολυμανση..

----------


## jk21

Αντωνη δεν ειμαι ικανος να σου καλυψω πληρως με στοιχεια αυτο που θα σου πω ,αλλα κυκλοφορουν στα πουλια και ιοι οπως σε εμας που ειναι λογικο να πληττουν και το αναπνευστικο και κανουν τον κυκλο τους γρηγορα ή αργα ,αναλογα με την ισχυ του ανοσοποιητικου του πουλιου .Αν αυτο ειναι αδυνατο ,δευτερογενεις μικροβιακες λοιμωξεις εμφανιζονται και τετοιες ειναι οι φλεγμονες στα ματια .Αν δεν εχει αλλα συμπτωματα και το ματι ειναι οκ ,μην δωσεις κατι αλλο 

καλη διατροφη ,χορταρικα ,βοτανα

----------


## antoninio

Συμφωνώ με αυτά που λες Δημητρη αλλά μετα τι;;;φοβάμαι να την επιστρέψω στο εκτροφείο μήπως είναι κάτι μεταδοτικό..απο 4 καναρες μονο δυο αρρώστησαν και μάλιστα ηταν αδερφές..κάθε μια σε ξεχωριστό κλουβί..τι να πω...για τις καρδερίνες φοβάμαι Δημητρη..

----------


## jk21

δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να παει στις καρδερινες αλλα τιποτα δεν αποκλειεται .στην ευλογια εχουν αλλο στελεχος νομιζω 

καραντινα και μετα μεσα

----------


## XeniaG

Καλησπερα και παλι απο μενα.
Δυστυχως ο καναρος δεν αντεξε παρ΄ολη την φροντιδα , περιποιηση / νοσηλεια που του παρειχα .
Ειλικρινα φοβαμαι πλεον για ολα μου τα καναρινια, διοτι τα συμπτωματα τους γινονται ολοενα και πιο εντονα .
Χαρακτηριστικα σας παραθετω φωτογραφιες απο μια μου καναρα ελπιζοντας να μου πειτε τι να δοκιμασω πλεον αφου και σε αυτα χορηγησα την ιδια αγωγη διχως καποιο αποτελεσμα μεχρι ωρας.

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

[IMG][/IMG]

Ευχαριστω πολυ για το ενδιαφερον σας!

----------


## jk21

ανοιξε σε παρακαλω αυριο το στομα και του νεκρου πουλιου (αν υπαρχει ακομα ) 

και σε αυτο .Στα ρουθουνια ειναι εμφανες οτι κατι υπαρχει κιτρινολευκο .Ευχομαι εσωτερικα να μη  δω αυτο που φοβαμαι

----------


## XeniaG

αυτό που φαίνεται στη φωτογραφία είναι τριχούλες..δεν έχει πολύ καλή ανάλυση γι'αυτό το βλέπεις σαν σημάδια. Την ξανακοίταξα και είναι σίγουρα τρίχες. Κοίταξα πολύ καλά τα στόματά τους και δεν έχουν κανένα σημάδι κανένα απο τα πουλιά. Άλλωστε και η θεραπεία για την τριχομονάδα που τους έκανα δυστυχώς δεν έκανε τίποτα, ίσα ίσα που στο διάστημα αυτό χειροτέρεψαν κιόλας. Διάβασα σε ένα άλλο θέμα για ένα καναρίνι που είχε τα ίδια συμπτώματα και του κάνατε θεραπεία για κοκκίδια..η κοιλιά της σας φαίνεται εντάξει; μήπως οφείλεται σε κάποιο εντερικό πρόβλημα; δεν έχω πείρα απο κάτι τέτοιο και προσπαθώ να βρω την πιθανή αιτία.. δυστυχώς αρχίζω και απελπίζομαι και μάλλον θα τα χάσω όλα όπως πάνε.. δυστυχώς εδώ δεν υπάρχει πουθενά πτηνίατρος και αναγκαζόμαστε να κάνουμε μόνοι μας τους γιατρούς καθώς και οι κτηνίατροί μας δεν έχουν ιδιαίτερες γνώσεις για τους φτερωτούς φίλους μας....

----------


## stefos

Μην απελπίζεται ! Σε λίγο θα μπει παλι ο Δημήτρης και ο χάρης και θα σου πουν!

----------


## jk21

Χαιρομαι που δεν ειναι οτι φοβομουνα .Στην κοιλια μπορει τα εντερα εσωτερικα να μην δειχνουν τελεια ,αλλα δεν υπαρχει εικονα κοκκιδιωσης .Αν θες να δοκιμασεις ,δεν ξερω  ...

----------


## HarrisC

Oταν εγραψες πριν λιγες μερες¨< ο ματι του ειναι ακομα πολυ πρισμενο και η καραφλα στο κεφαλι εχει επεκταθει μεχρι και τον σβερκο >  καταλαβα οτι δεν υπηρχε γυρισμος. Δεν υπηρχαν ενναλακτικες εκτος απο τη θεραπεια με vibramycin -flagyl και οφθαλμικες κρεμες.Χωρις ναμαι απολυτος ,πιστευω οτι ηταν  ιογενης προσβολη.
Καθαρισε και απολυμανε με αραιωμενη χλωρινη τα κλουβια και υπομονη .Λυπαμαι πολυ για την απωλεια σου .

----------


## Dhmhtrios

Καλησπερα σας, θα ηθελα την βοηθεια σας.
Καναρινι αρσενικο εχει χασει το φτερωμα μεταξυ ματιου και ραμφους.
Η ιστορια εχεις ως εξης.
Πριν εναν μηνα τον ειδα να ξυνεται επιμονα και να τιναζεται συνεχεια κ να χανει στο προσωπο του το φτερωμα του και να καθεται κουρνιασμενο και μερα μεσημερι ειχε βαλει μεσα το κεφαλακι του.
Αμεσως τον αλλαξα κλουβι καθαρο και αποστειρωμενο και πηγα σε ενα pet shop της γειτονιας και μου εδωσε ενα ψεκαστικο για ψειρες ακαρεα κτλ. και με ρωτησε για τις κουτσουλιες οι οποιες ηταν υδαρες οποτε με συστησε το ην αντιβιωση aviomycine για 7 ημερες.
Σημερα ηταν η τριτη εβδομαδα που τον ψεκασα.
Εχθες επισκευθηκα γιατρο σε pet shop και μου προτεινε βιταμινες στο νερο του.
Οι κουτσουλιες του ειναι ακομα υδαρες και εχει πριστει απο το ξυσιμο στην περιοχη του ματιου.(παει να γινει παραμορφωση)
Τρωει πινει κανονικα και κελαιδαει.
Το προβλημα μου δεν το ελυσε κανεις.

----------


## sarpijk

Καλημέρα, καλυτερα να πας σε ενα πτηνιατρο. Γιατρος σε πετ σοπ και σου ειπε να παρεις βιταμινες δεν ακούγεται σωστο.

----------

